# General > Hobbies >  Fabric for sale

## frame10

FOR SALE

*1 large bag of genuine vintage fabrics, mainly cottons, all different lovely retro prints, lots of scraps plus some larger pieces - £15

*4 large pieces of genuine vintage fabric, 3 are tweed, not sure of the other one, all different colours and weights - £5 each

*1 large bag of newer fabrics, mainly scraps with some larger pieces, all different colours, silks, satins, cottons, large pieces of velvet and more - £10

PM me for more details, can drop off in the Keiss to Wick area  :Smile:

----------


## fabrics

Hi, Do you have any pictures of the fabrics you are offering..? if you can PM them to me.

----------

